# Bonds Close 2013 At 30-Month High Yields



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-12-31/bonds-close-2013-30-month-high-yields

The Treasury bond has now closed for 2013 with the (highest duration) 30Y Treasury Future down 13% for the year. Of course, those invested in fixed income are not all long the long-end but across the whole complex yields are at highs. *10Y ended at 3.03% - its highest since July 2011 and 30Y at 3.97% - its highest since August 2011.* The short-end remains under control (though 15bps higher than its mid-November trough and double the May lows at 40bps) but the 7Y yield has surged back to 2013 highs also not seen since mid 2011. Perhaps most notable is that despite all these moves, 5s30s is unchanged on the year, while 2s10s is +120bps.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
The reason that matters is that sudden big increases in bond rates lead to big derivative losses by the too big to jail banksters. That can lead to the Fed stepping in to lend them vast sums of money or that can lead to bail ins.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

This is in spite of everything the Fed is doing to try to keep the rate as low as possible.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

That would be wonderful news, but I'm sure our tax bill will require most of our savings. Really getting sick of this! Can't wait to move to TX full time in 2014!!!


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

That's really good news. Helps my retirement portfolio considerably.


----------

